# Brittle anyone? TNT



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

Butter a rimmed cookie sheet Sprinkle with 1 cup of finely chopped walnuts. Shake the pan to even out the nuts Now combine 2 cups sugar, 1/2 cup white vinegar, and 1/2 cup butter in a enameled saucepan  bring to a boil over moderately high heat and pour hot candy over the walnut on the cookie sheet. Set aside to cool. Turn cookie sheet upside down flex the pan if necessary to remove candy. Break candy and nuts into bite sized pieces with a mallet on a bread board.Store in air tight container. enjoy
kades.


----------



## chopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds wonderful!!!  Thanks. I will do this for sure!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

chopper said:


> Sounds wonderful!!!  Thanks. I will do this for sure!


Great I hope you like it as we do.
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 9, 2011)

This does sound easy and delicious.  Do you toast the walnuts?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> This does sound easy and delicious.  Do you toast the walnuts?


You can I never have but now that the idea is  in here I just might. Thanks Z
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 10, 2011)

You're welcome.  It does sound like it would be good.


----------



## SharonT (Nov 10, 2011)

>> bring to a boil over moderately high heat and pour hot candy over <<

This just sounds too easy... hah!   Don't you have to keep it at a controlled boil until it reaches a certain temperature??   My stepmother always used to make such a DEAL of it with her peanut brittle... "crack stage" I think it was 300º??   Dropping threads of the syrup into cold water, etc.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2011)

SharonT said:


> >> bring to a boil over moderately high heat and pour hot candy over <<
> 
> This just sounds too easy... hah!   Don't you have to keep it at a controlled boil until it reaches a certain temperature??   My stepmother always used to make such a DEAL of it with her peanut brittle... "crack stage" I think it was 300º??   Dropping threads of the syrup into cold water, etc.


You've got to be kidding Me my middle name is as easy as possible Give this one a try and your middle name will be the same.
kades { as easy as possible}


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 11, 2011)

Easy mate, you are the queen of all things nuttylicious


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Easy mate, you are the queen of all things nuttylicious


Why thank you  kind sir
kades


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 11, 2011)

Not yet, but at 63, I am getting there!


----------

